# PPI PCX-480



## tugboat (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey guys, first post here. I'm an old school PPI fan and have bought a few items in the last few years including the 2600.2, PCX-480, and most recently a DEQ-230.

I'm a little confused as I keep hearing that the PCX series was made outside of the USA but the manual tells me differently, the outside build tells me differently as well.

Thanks in advance! :blush:


----------



## tugboat (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

the pcx series were not made in the usa, i believe they were designed in the usa but not built. dont quote me on this but im pretty sure of that i own a pcx1500 and pcx250 myself i also own a pc250 all of which are not made in the usa.


----------



## tugboat (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm thinking mine was built in the US, it's a beast and I am 99% sure this is the manual for it

http://www.precisionpower.com/Manuals/Amplifier%20Manuals/Precision_Power_PCX%20Series%20440,%20480,%204125%20&%205800%20Amplifier.pdf


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe your series was the the first series to not be made in the USA. It went the charcoal grey PC XXX then the PC XXX.2 and then your PCX XXX series.

Thanks
Justind


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah im 99% sure the pcx amps were made in korea


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

And I don't think they were all that bad though. Because I believe that even though they were made overseas they still had the same design as the two previous series. Maybe just cheapened up a little bit.

Thanks
Justind


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

they were designed in the usa but built in korea, which is still much better than china imo. the pcx series are very good amps imo i wont complain about them.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

heck i think they might even have been assembled in the usa i think the boards were done overseas.


----------



## tugboat (Dec 23, 2012)

The PCX-480 claims that it is designed & handcrafted in the USA, however looking through the manual for the PCX-1500, that statement doesn't exist. It sounds nice, I guess I can live with it even if its only half American lol.


----------



## tugboat (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh **** I just found it. I have a 2600.2 as well and this is in the manual:

PPI 2600.2

- Completely Designed and Handcrafted in the USA

PCX-480

- Designed and Handcrafted in the USA

Others

- God only knows, send them back lol!


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

Unless the amp says "made in usa" right on it I dont believe it is 100% made in the usa, all my old school amps that are true usa made amps say "made in usa" right on them clear as day just my .02


----------

